# Datenbankzugriff auf MS SQL Server 2000 funktioniert nicht



## Das C (27. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte über Java auf eine MS SQL Server Datenbank zugreifen. Der name der Datenbank ist EIS-Test.
Die Datenbank liegt auf einem Server iwdf8593:1080.
ich habe mir den JDBC - Treiber "jtds" heruntergeladen und die Jar Datei importiert.
Ich arbeite mit Eclipse.
Den Zugriff mache ich über einen Servlet. Beim Ausführen des Programmes ladet der Browser und bleibt während dem Ladevorgang schließlich stehen.

Hier ist der Teil meines Codes:


```
try 
{
    out.println("Der Treiber wurde geladen");
    Class.forName("net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver");
} 
catch (ClassNotFoundException e) 
{
    out.println("Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden!!!");
    e.printStackTrace();
}
try 
{
    out.println("verbindung wurde hergestellt");
    connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://iwdf8593:1080/EIS-TEST",user,password)	;
} 
catch (SQLException e1) 
{
    out.println("Fehler beim Aufbau der Verbindung mit der Datenbank!");
}
```

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Viele Dank im Voraus


----------



## DP (27. Mrz 2006)

gibts eine fehlermeldung?!


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2006)

Nein es gibt keine Fehlermelung. Er bleibt beim Ladevorgang einfach stehen.


----------



## DP (27. Mrz 2006)

bei welchem ladevorgang? welche schritte werden gemacht?


----------

